# Need advice on smokers please???



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

After reading about the different pellet cookers, I think I have landed on the Pit Boss brand pro series 1150 or the upright series 4.
Always been a stick burner so this is totally new to me. I like the up right series 4 as it has a lot of room. Any advice before I buy something I can’t stand!!!! Thanks, Capt. James


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't have a pellet smoker but know several who do. Traeger is what I would buy without a doubt. Heard mixed feedback on Pit Boss but I'm sure they're better than the were a few years ago.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am also looking at the PB Pro Series in your first picture so I will follow this to see what reviews they get on here. Most of the reviews I have read on them seem to be good. I like the fact they have the PID controller to keep the temp more consistent.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Jerry713 said:


> I don't have a pellet smoker but know several who do. Traeger is what I would buy without a doubt. Heard mixed feedback on Pit Boss but I'm sure they're better than the were a few years ago.


Thanks Jerry, my first sentiment. After looking very closely and reading reviews It was between Target and Pit Boss. In my opinion the pot boss seemed to have a little better fit and finish.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

You might see if there are any YouTube videos with people cooking on it and see how it performs.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

I just got a traeger a little over a week ago. I was a little skeptical as to how well they would do vs a traditional smoker. So far I have smoked chicken, pork tenderloins and ribs and they were all great. And it makes smoking meat so much easier than a traditional pit. I can’t speak for any other brands and have limited use with mine so far, but I wouldn’t hesitate to buy a Traeger again from what I currently know.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jkmoore03 said:


> I just got a traeger a little over a week ago. I was a little skeptical as to how well they would do vs a traditional smoker. So far I have smoked chicken, pork tenderloins and ribs and they were all great. And it makes smoking meat so much easier than a traditional pit. I can’t speak for any other brands and have limited use with mine so far, but I wouldn’t hesitate to buy a Traeger again from what I currently know.


Clarence Joseph cooked on a Traeger at the San Antonio Rodeo cook-off with 320 teams and many of the best teams in the state and won 2nd brisket. He's an amazing cook but Traegers are good for sure.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Jerry713 said:


> Clarence Joseph cooked on a Traeger at the San Antonio Rodeo cook-off with 320 teams and many of the best teams in the state and won 2nd brisket. He's an amazing cook but Traegers are good for sure.


That’s not the old Houston Gamblers USFL football player?


----------



## TroutDaddy (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a Traeger and love it for BBQ. Another option to look at is the RecTec, they are probably the best on the market in my opinion. I was a stick burner before the pellet smoker, but the traeger makes BBQ so easy and low maintenance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

TroutDaddy said:


> I have a Traeger and love it for BBQ. Another option to look at is the RecTec, they are probably the best on the market in my opinion. I was a stick burner before the pellet smoker, but the traeger makes BBQ so easy and low maintenance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rec-Teq looks like a good product, maybe after an entry model if things go well. Thanks for info as I had never seen that brand.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

unc_jaws23 said:


> That’s not the old Houston Gamblers USFL football player?


Don't believe so.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a series 4 PitBoss. My BIL gave it to me as birthday gift. I was skeptical at first, but love it now. So far it’s done great with chicken, pork loins, pork tenderloins, pork butts pork ribs an beef ribs. So far don’t have anything bad to say about the PitBoss vertical. Doing first brisket on it this weekend


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

AguaMala said:


> I have a series 4 PitBoss. My BIL gave it to me as birthday gift. I was skeptical at first, but love it now. So far it’s done great with chicken, pork loins, pork tenderloins, pork butts pork ribs an beef ribs. So far don’t have anything bad to say about the PitBoss vertical. Doing first brisket on it this weekend
> View attachment 4587267
> View attachment 4587268
> View attachment 4587269
> ...


Thanks looks great!!! Seems like there is way more room on that series 4.


----------



## Starplex007 (Jun 28, 2016)

If you like the heavy smoke from a stick burner you will want to add a smoke tube. No regrets on my cheap Zgrill. I purchased it to test the pellet cooking vs stick burner before I invested higher end. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Owned a traeger for the last years and love it every time I use it-from briskets, ribs, chicken, steaks, pork loin, fajitas, veggies, baked potatoes, corn, etc I cook everything on it- in 7 years replaced the digital controller and the heat pan about 2 years ago.

briskets are easy on it-set temp, add meat and open lid only to mop. Did the stick burner route for 20 years and don’t miss it.

about to buy another one with all the new technology with wifi and double walled insulated walls


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

grinderman said:


> Owned a traeger for the last years and love it every time I use it-from briskets, ribs, chicken, steaks, pork loin, fajitas, veggies, baked potatoes, corn, etc I cook everything on it- in 7 years replaced the digital controller and the heat pan about 2 years ago.
> 
> briskets are easy on it-set temp, add meat and open lid only to mop. Did the stick burner route for 20 years and don’t miss it.
> 
> about to buy another one with all the new technology with wifi and double walled insulated walls


Thanks, what I see is even purists have made the change.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Starplex007 said:


> If you like the heavy smoke from a stick burner you will want to add a smoke tube. No regrets on my cheap Zgrill. I purchased it to test the pellet cooking vs stick burner before I invested higher end.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk





grinderman said:


> Owned a traeger for the last years and love it every time I use it-from briskets, ribs, chicken, steaks, pork loin, fajitas, veggies, baked potatoes, corn, etc I cook everything on it- in 7 years replaced the digital controller and the heat pan about 2 years ago.
> 
> briskets are easy on it-set temp, add meat and open lid only to mop. Did the stick burner route for 20 years and don’t miss it.
> 
> about to buy another one with all the new technology with wifi and double walled insulated walls


smoke tube is what? Option, or accessory?


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Starplex007 said:


> If you like the heavy smoke from a stick burner you will want to add a smoke tube. No regrets on my cheap Zgrill. I purchased it to test the pellet cooking vs stick burner before I invested higher end.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Smoke tube? Is this an option/accessory? Buy it at store or do you have to order it?


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

We have been out in the shop all evening smoking chicken wings and ribs in the Traeger. Delicious food and super easy. Been drinking beer and playing corn hole without having to worry about the pit. Just get one of the pellet grills and start enjoying the easy way to smoke!


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. Will post what I get, than cook a few items. Will review what I like/don’t like. My perception of pellets and stick.


----------



## Starplex007 (Jun 28, 2016)

unc_jaws23 said:


> Smoke tube? Is this an option/accessory? Buy it at store or do you have to order it?








Amazon.com: LIZZQ Premium Pellet Smoker Tube 12 inches - 5 Hours of Billowing Smoke - for Any Grill or Smoker, Hot or Cold Smoking - An Easy and Safe Way to Provide Smoking - Free eBook Grilling Ideas and Recipes: Kitchen & Dining


Amazon.com: LIZZQ Premium Pellet Smoker Tube 12 inches - 5 Hours of Billowing Smoke - for Any Grill or Smoker, Hot or Cold Smoking - An Easy and Safe Way to Provide Smoking - Free eBook Grilling Ideas and Recipes: Kitchen & Dining



www.amazon.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

H


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

First brisket on the PitBoss everyone loved it definitely loving the pellet smoker better each cook. old habits are hard to die, but definitely less maintenance during cooks with the pellet smokers.


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

If you’re a stick burner, you probably won’t like a pellet smoker, and you can’t grill on it. I was going that direction too because I wanted something that I wouldn’t have to jack with every half an hour.. I spent a week with my cousin has a pit boss that we cooked on extensively. The results were really good. For me it was just too easy and the pellets kind of gross me out. You also have to have it hooked up to electricity. In the end, I bought a Komodo Joe big Joe three and I couldn’t be happier. It’s kind of the perfect compromise between pit and a pellet smoker. It’s smoked meat really well and once you set the temperature it’ll maintain it overnight. You can also use charcoal and hate that sucker up to 700f and sear steaks. It also depends on your budget. If you’re looking for something that’s really cheap that will give you good results you can’t beat a pellet smoker.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

PetraTech said:


> If you’re a stick burner, you probably won’t like a pellet smoker, and you can’t grill on it. I was going that direction too because I wanted something that I wouldn’t have to jack with every half an hour.. I spent a week with my cousin has a pit boss that we cooked on extensively. The results were really good. For me it was just too easy and the pellets kind of gross me out. You also have to have it hooked up to electricity. In the end, I bought a Komodo Joe big Joe three and I couldn’t be happier. It’s kind of the perfect compromise between pit and a pellet smoker. It’s smoked meat really well and once you set the temperature it’ll maintain it overnight. You can also use charcoal and hate that sucker up to 700f and sear steaks. It also depends on your budget. If you’re looking for something that’s really cheap that will give you good results you can’t beat a pellet smoker.


You can grill on a pellet smoker - I cook everything on mine from steaks, burgers, chicken breast, pork chops, corn on the cob, baked potatoes-basically anything you'd put a gas grill, I've cooked on my traeger - it does take longer to cook than on a direct heat gas grill, but meat comes out so much juicier and tender. After a couple months with my traeger, I gave my gas grill to my brother in law. Haven't cooked on a gas grill in over 7 years.


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

Here a great review if the Traeger


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Lmao!!! Funny stuff there


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

Dude, I know! Hear that jet engine?


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Jet engine made some great pork chops last night-lol


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

grinderman said:


> Jet engine made some great pork chops last night-lol
> View attachment 4587962
> View attachment 4587963
> View attachment 4587964


Those look great!!!


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Finally broke down and choose the Pit Boss 850PS2. Changed my mind at the store from the upright due to the grilling of steaks and such. Just set it up and seasoned it. Prepping St. Louis style ribs now. Will post pictures this evening on how it turned out and my thoughts on first use. Ordered the smoke tube already as I think I will want a bit heavier smoke. Any tips or suggestions on pellets or avoiding mistakes? So far I think it’s gonna be a great addition to the outdoor kitchen. Thanks to everybody for the input thus far.


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

grinderman said:


> Jet engine made some great pork chops last night-lol
> View attachment 4587962
> View attachment 4587963
> View attachment 4587964





grinderman said:


> Jet engine made some great pork chops last night-lol
> View attachment 4587962
> View attachment 4587963
> View attachment 4587964


now that made me laugh out loud! They look great!


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

AguaMala said:


> First brisket on the PitBoss everyone loved it definitely loving the pellet smoker better each cook. old habits are hard to die, but definitely less maintenance during cooks with the pellet smokers.
> View attachment 4587350
> View attachment 4587351
> View attachment 4587352
> ...


I identify as a real smoker


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

🧐


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Ribs were good, I need to adjust my temp down as I think it cooked a bit higher than than it was set. Easy adjustment. I did have one country style rib that turned out great. The ribs were good, I definitely am going to do another round but add the smoke tube. Not as much smoke for my taste, but still very good. Easy as advertised, and after the slight temp adjustment should be able to repeat an excellent smoke with no baby sitting. It is nice not to have to mess with a fire constantly. Had a bone in pork shoulder that I yanked out of the freezer. Will see how it is tomorrow. Here are the pics of the ribs.


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

Good job, and you should be able to adjust with the App. So easy that a woman or girly man can do it. I am so kidding. I actually bought a KitchinAid from WallMart but they didn’t have it when I went to pick it up even though i had paid for it online.I liked that one because it was double walled and gasketed.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

PetraTech said:


> Good job, and you should be able to adjust with the App. So easy that a woman or girly man can do it. I am so kidding. I actually bought a KitchinAid from WallMart but they didn’t have it when I went to pick it up even though i had paid for it online.I liked that one because it was double walled and gasketed.


Looked there also, the only reason I didn’t go that route was due to the grilling function.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Haven’t shredded it yet, but going on corn tortillas this evening!!!


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

unc_jaws23 said:


> Haven’t shredded it yet, but going on corn tortillas this evening!!!
> View attachment 4588229
> View attachment 4588230


Tacos turned out pretty good. Still working out temp differences. Got a huge family pack of Country Style ribs. Now that I’ve figured out the temp, there is a distinct hot side and dramatically cooler side. Easy to work with now that I have it dialed in. The CS ribs might be some of the best I have done. All in all I would not hesitate recommending this particular model to any one.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

unc_jaws23, thanks for the great review. As I said early in your post this is the pellet smoker I have had my eye on at Lowes. Looks like I will get one and may PM you on your experience with the temp settings. Looking good!


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Hunter11 said:


> unc_jaws23, thanks for the great review. As I said early in your post this is the pellet smoker I have had my eye on at Lowes. Looks like I will get one and may PM you on your experience with the temp settings. Looking good!


Glad this helped you, I did add the smoke tube to today’s cook. Nice smoke ring on the Cs ribs in 2 hrs.
Lowe’s also gives a veterans discount for my fellow vets out there.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Starplex007 said:


> If you like the heavy smoke from a stick burner you will want to add a smoke tube. No regrets on my cheap Zgrill. I purchased it to test the pellet cooking vs stick burner before I invested higher end.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, ran the smoke tube today and it did great!!!!


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

I did some baby back ribs on my pellet smoker tonight. Here’s the kicker, my smoker is a Traeger but I use Pit Boss Hardwood Blend pellets. They seem to work great for chicken, ribs and pork. They provide just the right amount of smoke and flavor.

Anyhow, these pellet smokers (regardless of which one you buy) are fantastic tools.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Jkmoore03 said:


> I did some baby back ribs on my pellet smoker tonight. Here’s the kicker, my smoker is a Traeger but I use Pit Boss Hardwood Blend pellets. They seem to work great for chicken, ribs and pork. They provide just the right amount of smoke and flavor.
> 
> Anyhow, these pellet smokers (regardless of which one you buy) are fantastic tools.


Looks tasty!!!


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Another traeger product from yesterday.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Jerry713 said:


> Clarence Joseph cooked on a Traeger at the San Antonio Rodeo cook-off with 320 teams and many of the best teams in the state and won 2nd brisket. He's an amazing cook but Traegers are good for sure.


I know him pretty good and that brisket wasn’t cooked on the pellet. He uses it for chicken.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

bigfishtx said:


> I know him pretty good and that brisket wasn’t cooked on the pellet. He uses it for chicken.


Maybe so I'm just going by what he told me.


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

unc_jaws23 said:


> After reading about the different pellet cookers, I think I have landed on the Pit Boss brand pro series 1150 or the upright series 4.
> Always been a stick burner so this is totally new to me. I like the up right series 4 as it has a lot of room. Any advice before I buy something I can’t stand!!!! Thanks, Capt. James
> View attachment 4587244
> View attachment 4587245


I bought my husband a Pitts & Spitts 850 3-4 years ago for Father’s Day. It was pretty expensive but it cooks great & I just can’t see ever having to buy another smoker. Some of the ones you mentioned seemed kind of thin & flimsy & mine is a beast! Enjoy your new pit!


----------



## Matt Cazalas (Nov 2, 2016)

unc_jaws23 said:


> After reading about the different pellet cookers, I think I have landed on the Pit Boss brand pro series 1150 or the upright series 4.
> Always been a stick burner so this is totally new to me. I like the up right series 4 as it has a lot of room. Any advice before I buy something I can’t stand!!!! Thanks, Capt. James
> View attachment 4587244
> View attachment 4587245


I have had the pro series 1150 for about a year now and I love it! You can cook over open flame in center of chamber if you slide the cover plate over. I do not believe the vertical model allows for this. Both great models though as I have a buddy that has the vertical and you can in fact put more on it. Good luck!


----------



## sason209 (Nov 6, 2021)

I am looking at buying a new electric smoker... What does everyone recommend Japanese charcoal grill?


----------

